# Heidelberg Catechism Lord's Day 7 reflection



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 15, 2021)

Love this description of saving faith from Lord's Day 7 of the Heidelberg Catechism:

"However weak or feeble faith may be, and however much it may be accompanied by strife, opposition, distrust, and carnal doubt, there will nevertheless always be, by the power and operation of the Holy Spirit, something in the heart of a Christian that constitutes the essence of true faith—all of which will not be found in an unbeliever. This continually prompts the believer, in spite of all doubt and opposition of flesh and blood, to lift up his heart by the power of the Holy Spirit and to approach God as His Father, doing so in the name of His Son, Jesus Christ, relying continually upon His grace. He does so by trusting in God’s immutable promises that He, in Christ, is to him a reconciled and gracious Father, and that for the sake of the sacrifice of Christ, He has most surely pardoned all his sins and will never be wroth with him again." [The Christian's only Comfort in Life and Death - Theodorus VanderGroe]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JH (Jun 15, 2021)

Just got that set, can't wait to read it


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 16, 2021)

Jerrod Hess said:


> Just got that set, can't wait to read it


You will be greatly edified by it. It is certainly one of the best devotional commentaries on the Heidelberg Catechism.


----------

